# General > AquaTalk >  The best LFS in the east!

## yat6661

It goes to
*
Neo Kim Suey Aquarium (NKS)
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore 530211
* 
*Tel*: 6288 1820
*Hours*: 9AM - 9PM
*
Type*: LFS
*Specialises in*: Plecos, Altum, Discus, Corydoras

*How to get there*: Nearest MRT Station is Kovan.
*Map:* http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...&t=h&z=17&om=1

AND 

*Yun Feng Aquarium*
*Block 824, Tampines Street 81, #01-12 Singapore 520824*

*Contact Person:* Mr Aden Toh
*Tel*: 9663 1546
*Hours*:

*Type*: LFS 
*Specialises in*: Good mix of tropical fishes, carries good range of fish food from Tropical and Nutrafin. 

*How to get there*:
*Map:* http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...1b5107cee87c90


I can safely say, it is the C328 of the east. Wide varities of fishes with super affordable price. They do bring in some ODDBALLS sometimes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## seanskye

Really? I used to stay near there, but I've been driving to C328 almost everyday... :Embarassed: ... anyway there's another LFS called Golden nearby at Blk 822, do you know how it is?

----------


## BFG

They sell braceless tank with nice cabinets too. If you have a limited budget, you might have a look at their setup. Happen to pass by their lfs a few weeks ago.


I am in no way associated with this lfs.

----------


## Nicky

So their braceless tanks are cheaper than braced tanks ? That's good news !




> They sell braceless tank with nice cabinets too. If you have a limited budget, you might have a look at their setup....

----------


## jasonchua1982

Wow...din know there is a C328 of the east, thanks for sharing bro  :Smile:

----------


## yat6661

> Really? I used to stay near there, but I've been driving to C328 almost everyday...... anyway there's another LFS called Golden nearby at Blk 822, do you know how it is?


They do have varieties of oddballs BUT the auntie drove me out. She has bad attitude. Just a warning. It was the first and the last for me.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## yat6661

> Wow...din know there is a C328 of the east, thanks for sharing bro


Im glad to let you guys know!

----------


## Luc Tango

bro, what did you do to get chased out? The auntie was quite nice to me, always asked what i needed even though i haven't really spent anything in her shop yet.

----------


## yat6661

> bro, what did you do to get chased out? The auntie was quite nice to me, always asked what i needed even though i haven't really spent anything in her shop yet.


She kept asking me what I wanted, and i said, "Just Looking Ard." Then she got tired of asking she said, "What fish you looking for?" and I said, "Birchirs"(was staring at one) and she said, "No! Dont have!"

----------


## Luc Tango

Maybe its that time of the month. heh. 

anyways, Yun Feng is really not bad. wide variety of fishes - cories, discus, bettas (no wild ones yet, but they have giants), shrimps, cpos just to name a few. seen freshwater rays, clown killifish and butterfly fish there too (once in a while). boss is also very friendly.

----------


## seanskye

> She kept asking me what I wanted, and i said, "Just Looking Ard." Then she got tired of asking she said, "What fish you looking for?" and I said, "Birchirs"(was staring at one) and she said, "No! Dont have!"


That's worse than what I got from the LFS I thought was the worst in singapore! scary... I will give it a miss then... :Opps:

----------


## yat6661

> That's worse than what I got from the LFS I thought was the worst in singapore! scary... I will give it a miss then...


Yeah, you should.

----------


## yat6661

> maybe its that time of the month. Heh. 
> 
> Anyways, yun feng is really not bad. Wide variety of fishes - cories, discus, bettas (no wild ones yet, but they have giants), shrimps, cpos just to name a few. Seen freshwater rays, clown killifish and butterfly fish there too (once in a while). Boss is also very friendly.


totally agree~

----------


## seanskye

Hihi, I made the drive down to check out Yun Feng and Golden today. Maybe it was because of all the hype in this thread about it being the C328 of the east that I went there with high expectations (I'm a regular spendthrift at Y618 and C328!). Came off a bit disappointed, but YF does have a better selection than Golden and they also do tank setups. Golden does not have much to offer but they do have some fish that I've never seen before. If you live in the east, it's probably one of the more convenient places to go though they may not carry everything you are looking for.

----------


## yat6661

> Hihi, I made the drive down to check out Yun Feng and Golden today. Maybe it was because of all the hype in this thread about it being the C328 of the east that I went there with high expectations (I'm a regular spendthrift at Y618 and C328!). Came off a bit disappointed, but YF does have a better selection than Golden and they also do tank setups. Golden does not have much to offer but they do have some fish that I've never seen before. If you live in the east, it's probably one of the more convenient places to go though they may not carry everything you are looking for.


Sorry Sean, this is the best LFS in the east that I can call "C328". Yun Feng Aquarium do carry varities. Every month you'll see diff things.

----------


## seanskye

> Sorry Sean, this is the best LFS in the east that I can call "C328". Yun Feng Aquarium do carry varities. Every month you'll see diff things.


haha no need to say sorry... maybe one day it will become even bigger than C328 and people from the west will come all the way to it? u never know! :Wink:

----------


## edmund77

where is yun feng?

----------


## tinydot

> where is yun feng?


scroll up? ::smt021:

----------


## AquaZinYaw

Yun feng is just in front of Temasek Polytechnic. If you are come with public transport bus, alight at the main gate of Temasek polytechnic. Then across the football field in front and you'll reach tampines st 81. It's there. He got big planted show tanks.

----------


## shrimppaste

I dun see why NKS is the number one? I went there twice and decided not to go anymore. The Ah beng brothers know nuts about fishes. They say whiptail cannot grow big.  :Smile:  And to think they specialise in pleco.

----------


## yat6661

> I dun see why NKS is the number one? I went there twice and decided not to go anymore. The Ah beng brothers know nuts about fishes. They say whiptail cannot grow big.  And to think they specialise in pleco.


Bro, they are in random order.  :Very Happy:  For me, YuFeng is still the best.

----------


## yat6661

> haha no need to say sorry... maybe one day it will become even bigger than C328 and people from the west will come all the way to it? u never know!


I really hope so, got potential. So I do not need to travel so far anymore. Haha

----------


## simplydiscus

it's subjective . . . yun feng ? i doubt

----------


## yat6661

> it's subjective . . . yun feng ? i doubt


Bro, its the best in the EAST. *EAST.*

----------


## simplydiscus

well, again that's a personal choice . . . so have you heard of Darwin Aquarium at Blk 84 Bedok North St 4 and SAM at Blk 82 at Marine Parade Central ?*

*

----------


## seanskye

> well, again that's a personal choice . . . so have you heard of Darwin Aquarium at Blk 84 Bedok North St 4 and SAM at Blk 82 at Marine Parade Central ?


Is Darwin the shop at the market? I used to live at St 3 many many years ago... how's the setup like?

For SAM I feel it is expensive... I only go there to window-shop at doggies  :Opps:

----------


## yat6661

> well, again that's a personal choice . . . so have you heard of Darwin Aquarium at Blk 84 Bedok North St 4 and SAM at Blk 82 at Marine Parade Central ?


My dad went past the marina parade one, but thinks the shop owner is arrogant.  :Shocked:  

Bedok has dog in it which is always expensive if there are selling more than 1 type of animals. Like fish & dogs or Fish and Rabbits etc.

----------


## simplydiscus

that's why it all about personal choice and subjective  :Grin: 

likewise yun feng treat you as transparent opposite golden . . . so i always end up at golden or the other LFS next to golden

as for C328, i only go there once a while for the discus pellets food which is cheaper . . . but nearly got cheated by that auntie . . . short charged me 5 buck for a 3 buck buy . . . looking at me all the way till i step out of the shop and return for the short charge. worst, still dare me did i really give her 10 buck to pay for . . .

----------


## simplydiscus

Bedok have dogs ? ? have you been there b4 ?  :Shocked: 





> Bedok has dog in it which is always expensive if there are selling more than 1 type of animals. Like fish & dogs or Fish and Rabbits etc.

----------


## simplydiscus

well, they have a wide range of fish food and accessories . . . reasonable pricing except their fish maybe a little pricy especially the discus and betta.

I been living nearby for more than 10 years . . . heard that they closing shop b4 but never close and business expanding . . . they do frequent sales discount . . . do get value for money at times since i drop by almost every weekend to window-shopping their arrowana, discus and betta  :Smile: 




> Is Darwin the shop at the market? I used to live at St 3 many many years ago... how's the setup like?

----------


## yat6661

> Bedok have dogs ? ? have you been there b4 ?


Nope, just giving my opinion as LFS that carries those animals WITH fish cost alot more.

----------


## God of tank

Thanks for sharing, been NKS few time, only the china girl and old man around, Aro-pac also some where near there, can take a look for aro-lover.

----------


## yat6661

> Thanks for sharing, been NKS few time, only the china girl and old man around, Aro-pac also some where near there, can take a look for aro-lover.


Just helping fish keepers in the east.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lukelky

Any good marine lfs in the east to reccommend?

----------


## yat6661

> Any good marine lfs in the east to reccommend?


You might want to go to Pasir Ris Farm. Alot of marine shops there.

----------


## Samuel2618

Hmm.. How about K & K Aquarium? Not bad also in my opinion but things there a bit more pricey..

----------


## minute_me

> Hmm.. How about K & K Aquarium? Not bad also in my opinion but things there a bit more pricey..


Things at K & k a lot more pricey than other place, not just a bit. I was shocked when i found out that I can get certain things at 1/2 the price at other LFS  :Shocked:

----------


## sengwoon

K&K definitely > 30% more pricely.
For C328, price also went up recently. 
Those fishes and shrimps in bags are supplied by QH is quite standard, for emperor blue hook, C328 is selling at 30bucks(slightly bigger than 20cent size), Y618 selling 40bucks(slightly bigger - 50cent size) where as pasir ris farm is selling 20+, normal cory selling 0.30 in Y934 but 0.80 in C328. The small fish shop behind serangoon rainbow selling IT 5"+ for tagged price of $40 but two for 65 comparied to 38++ elsewhere. 
For pleco, NKS definitely more variety and cheaper coz they dun get their fishes from QH. East side cheaper will be in pasir ris since i live there... ask me for lobang. I know certain shop or can cycle there to check out the price if you stay too far  :Smile:

----------


## yat6661

> Things at K & k a lot more pricey than other place, not just a bit. I was shocked when i found out that I can get certain things at 1/2 the price at other LFS


K&K is certainly more ex. Round body green terror for $5. -.- Carni pellets for 10.50 where i can find it for 6.00

----------


## AquaZinYaw

K&K is damn expensive. I bought my 2026 from there. After a few day, I inquire petmart for the price to compare and they quote me $100 less price from K&K.  :Exasperated:  I should have check the price first. 

The short guy from K&K (not sure he's boss or relative of the boss) is very arrogant too. They put the bettas in very small glass bottles. Then he, the same short guy again, change water for those small bottles (without taking out the fish) use scotch brite and wipe inside the bottle without water. The fish is jumping and rolling inside when he's doing that.  :Shocked:  

Since it's very near to my house, I'd to go there sometime but I really don't enjoy there to go.

----------


## Fuzzy

NKS has a good selection of plecos, which I readily admit I can't really appreciate, they look cute and some of them are pretty cool looking, but I won't even consider splashing a couple of hundred dollars for one...but thats just me.

I saw some reasonably priced Pacu there but I don't see a 6ft tank in my future, so I didn't buy any, lol.

But you got to have deep, DEEEEEEP pockets to be shopping for the plecos, there isn't much else to see there.

----------


## yat6661

> NKS has a good selection of plecos, which I readily admit I can't really appreciate, they look cute and some of them are pretty cool looking, but I won't even consider splashing a couple of hundred dollars for one...but thats just me.
> 
> I saw some reasonably priced Pacu there but I don't see a 6ft tank in my future, so I didn't buy any, lol.
> 
> But you got to have deep, DEEEEEEP pockets to be shopping for the plecos, there isn't much else to see there.


I thought twice before buying a pleco. Which I didnt. My pacus is really outgrowing my tank.

----------


## feide

> K&K is damn expensive. I bought my 2026 from there. After a few day, I inquire petmart for the price to compare and they quote me $100 less price from K&K.  I should have check the price first. 
> 
> The short guy from K&K (not sure he's boss or relative of the boss) is very arrogant too. They put the bettas in very small glass bottles. Then he, the same short guy again, change water for those small bottles (without taking out the fish) use scotch brite and wipe inside the bottle without water. The fish is jumping and rolling inside when he's doing that.  
> 
> Since it's very near to my house, I'd to go there sometime but I really don't enjoy there to go.


I totally agree with you. I visited K&K often when I just started out, eventually realised that I was a 'Mr Robert' all the while..  :Exasperated:  
Their service attitude is bad and not to mention they like to treat everyone as a noob and fluant their 'knowledge' to make you spend more..  :Evil: 
I just happen to visit them recently and the short guy insisted that the Ista CO2 reactor (see pic below) is an Internal Reactor... So much for their expertise knowledge..

----------


## Droicut

> K&K definitely > 30% more pricely.
> For C328, price also went up recently. 
> Those fishes and shrimps in bags are supplied by QH is quite standard, for emperor blue hook, C328 is selling at 30bucks(slightly bigger than 20cent size), Y618 selling 40bucks(slightly bigger - 50cent size) where as pasir ris farm is selling 20+, normal cory selling 0.30 in Y934 but 0.80 in C328. The small fish shop behind serangoon rainbow selling IT 5"+ for tagged price of $40 but two for 65 comparied to 38++ elsewhere. 
> For pleco, NKS definitely more variety and cheaper coz they dun get their fishes from QH. East side cheaper will be in pasir ris since i live there... ask me for lobang. I know certain shop or can cycle there to check out the price if you stay too far


Bro, I don't think this forum encourages its members to openly discuss pricing differences between LFSes.  :Wink:

----------


## tsunamisurfer

Would you guys be able to recommend a LFS that has a good selection of Co2 products, like Nutrafin Co2 ladder or system?

----------


## gnihc11

Have to agree that East doesnt have any shop that comes close to C328 in term of pricing or services.

----------


## Fuzzy

> Would you guys be able to recommend a LFS that has a good selection of Co2 products, like Nutrafin Co2 ladder or system?


Try Nature Aquarium (NA) Mr Chan carries a lot of CO2 equipment and I've seen Nutrafin stuff on sale there.
I would recommend going the CO2 canister route rather than the yeast route though, you will save on your costs very quickly.

----------


## tsunamisurfer

Is there any LFS you guys can recommend that sells Marimo Balls?

----------


## seanskye

> Is there any LFS you guys can recommend that sells Marimo Balls?


Are you referring to an LFS in Singapore? Your location is in Australia. Anyway you should start a new thread for this but NA Aquarium at Balestier usually has a whole tank of marimo balls if I remember correctly.

----------


## exotic_idiot

K&k? Sounds very familar.. Is it that bird and fish aquarium one located at Tampines st 21?
Haha I was a carrot head once seems like their name already smells.

Afterall they are just doing business have to make profit if not how can afford rental, guess a shop that size need at least $2-3k a month?

----------


## karlyau

hi, is Yun feng in front of Temasek Polytechnic same as the Yun feng at Pasir Ris farmway there ?

----------


## Gucci

My vote goes to CRS Haven. It is the nicest setup LFS in Singapore.

----------


## bossteck

> hi, is Yun feng in front of Temasek Polytechnic same as the Yun feng at Pasir Ris farmway there ?


I asked the same question once. Apparently, the one at Pasir Ris is the uncle, the one at Tampines is run by the nephew.

----------


## 900801

> My vote goes to CRS Haven. It is the nicest setup LFS in Singapore.


Yea, been about 3 times and during those times that i visted the shop i felt that the shop has a quiet nice and smoothing vibe and the set-up is also quite nice :Smile:

----------


## Gucci

i agree with you

----------


## bossteck

Never been to CRS Haven, sounds like high time I pay them a visit. 
May I know is it a LFS that mainly focuses on shrimps?

----------


## PKB

> Yea, been about 3 times and during those times that i visted the shop i felt that the shop has a quiet nice and smoothing vibe and the set-up is also quite nice


Good services as well.

----------


## chinsm

> Never been to CRS Haven, sounds like high time I pay them a visit. 
> May I know is it a LFS that mainly focuses on shrimps?


Only shrimps. May have the odd ottos but rest are all shrimps.

----------


## yat6661

CRS Haven only caters to shrimp lovers. So those who doesnt fancy shrimps would prefer LFS like YunFeng.

----------


## bossteck

Ah... thanks guys.

----------


## seanskye

> Ah... thanks guys.


CRS Haven is my favourite shop in terms of ambience so far!  :Smug:

----------


## alien54d

> Good services as well.


 
yup good people them.
and i love their air-con!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tarzanboy

> I totally agree with you. I visited K&K often when I just started out, eventually realised that I was a 'Mr Robert' all the while..  
> Their service attitude is bad and not to mention they like to treat everyone as a noob and fluant their 'knowledge' to make you spend more.. 
> I just happen to visit them recently and the short guy insisted that the Ista CO2 reactor (see pic below) is an Internal Reactor... So much for their expertise knowledge..


 Yap their product price are indeed expansive than others and they have limit knowledge with product I rather went to fish farm to buy only for people inconvenient to travel far then no choice to buy for them :Exasperated:

----------


## deacon

K&K is on the high side and the owner Tommy has helped me out a couple of time before. Once for free too. But yeah, his staff sure could use some "Customer Management" courses.  :Grin:  . Haven't gone back to them for awhile, though its the nearest to me. I don't mind rooting for my local LFS, but there's a big difference between higher profits with great service and treating you like a noob with bad service and ripping you.

CRS Haven sure looks good. A tad small though, I term this kinda shops, "Boutique Aquariums" coz of the feel you get, nice, cosy, welcoming and the stocks are nicely displayed. There used to be 2 at Jo Chiat. I do feel that there are shrimp "fanatics" though, I was getting a earful of what, how and why I should get a shrimp tank but seriously, no way I'm going to spend that type of money just for shrimps and no fishes in my tank. I prefer diversity. But seriously, nice family running the place, I was compelled to buy stuff from them.  :Laughing: 

Yun Feng is also pretty ok for stock types, get the odd killifishes every now and then. Shop owner is nice dude too. With the space he has, sure hopes he renovate his place, could use some sprucing up.  :Smile: 

Although not in the east, C328 sure has nice nice variety BUT the crowds there on weekends is HORRENDOUS! Its like a mini riot in there.  :Laughing: 

Now, my fav is not in the east though, its North? Seaview Aquarium. Slightly higher pricing but they give discounts readily. Staff is nice and courteous too.

----------

